# Cargo tray for sale (LetsGoAero)



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.letsgoaero.com/GearDeck_17_White_Lids_p/hdk802.htm

The cover is off right now and it's mainly been used as a hitch mount tray to carry my coolers for fishing. Retails for $1099 new. Asking 600.00 or a respectable offer. Willing to ship if buyer pays for shipping. I have a full size truck now and it's no longer needed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

what color is the cover? is there any rust on the frame?


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

The cover is white. There is no rust on the frame of the tray.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Moderator, please close thread due to lack of interest. Thanks.


----------

